# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Guerre et Pègre] Décès de Donald Westlake

## Ivan Le Fou

Un petit mot avant la reprise officielle de la chronique "Guerre et Pègre" la semaine prochaine pour saluer l'écrivain américain Donald Westlake. Il est décédé d'une crise cardiaque le 31 décembre, à l'âge de 75 ans.
 Westlake a écrit une centaine de romans, la plupart du genre policiers, sous différents pseudonymes (Richard Stark étant le plus connu). C'était un auteur inégal, mais souvent intéressant. J'ai déjà eu l'occasion d'en parler dans cette chronique ("Pierre qui roule" ou "Le Contrat"), ainsi que par le passé dans la rubrique "Papier Culture" de Canard PC.




Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Rogerlamoule

Damned

et dire que les romans de dortmunder ne sont pas encore tous traduit, avec un peu de chance les éditeurs saisiront l'occasion

RIP

----------


## Madval

Bonne année, bonne santé !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Merde...
C'était l'un des rares auteurs de polars dont je dévorais les oeuvres.

 ::cry::

----------


## waxk0

Je viens d'apprendre cette nouvelle à l'instant ici-même. Et je ne sais déjà pas trop quoi dire. 

C'était l'un de mes auteurs préférés. J'oserais dire qu'après tout, Dortmunder était déjà un orphelin. N'empêche, je suis sincèrement chagriné.

Quelque chose dans mon monde vient de s'écrouler.
Au pire, qu'est-ce qu'on risque ?

----------


## LeGlod

Crise cardique le 31 surement en train de lever une jeunette bourree..

----------


## un lapin

gore...
je connaissais pas, faudra que je test, et, au moins, il sera pas emmerdé par la crise lui.

----------


## kalimad

C'est lui qui a écrit "le couperet" non ? Rhaaa j'ai beaucoup aimé ce livre... et dire que je l'ai eu gratuitement comme promo il y a quelques années... j'hésitais même à le lire en me disant que ce devait être une merde vu que c'était filé gratos... ben j'ai pas été déçu ! vraiment génial ! Beaucoup mieux que le film comme à chaque fois...

----------


## dooby

Trop court est l'hommage. Pourquoi?
Tout simplement parce que je ne le conaissais pas, c'était quel genre de polar; suspens, trash, polar à tendance voyeuriste, serial killer à tout va, madame de fontenay chez les nudistes?
Bref, il faisait quoi le gars, à part votre admiration, un peu plus d'explication?
(Je sais, je suis un feignant du gooooogle, mais entre faire une recherche stupide et savoir ce qu'en pensait ppplus en profondeur des gens qui lui font un article, je préfère la seconde solution.)

----------


## Rogerlamoule

Pour résumer, Westlake a écrit des tonnes de romans, plus ou moins bon, mais les meilleurs (a mon humble opinion) sont ceux mettant en scène Dortmunder et Parker.

Dortmunder est l'archétype du anti héros, un voleur genial mais malchanceux et aigri, les romans sont des histoires de coup qui tournent plus ou moins mal mais qui s'illustrent par leurs étrangetés ainsi que leur burlesque

Parker est quand a lui un voleur/tueur froid et méticuleux, c'est l'antithèse de Dortmunder, bien que partageant une comparable malchance quand au déroulement du coup, il s'en sort toujours tous seul en éliminant quelque gêneurs au passage, sans oublier le magot

Donald Westlake est un auteur méconnu et c'est bien dommage, les romans avec Parker sont sous le pseudonyme de Richard Stark

----------


## Guest62019

Fais chier.
Je vais me relire Trop Humains pour la peine.

@Ivan et les autres westlakophiles : je vous le conseille, c'est une chouette incursion de Donald dans le fantastique. Y'a un gros parfum d'In Nomine Satanis dans ce roman.

----------


## JeP

Aaarh c'est triste T___T

----------


## Chipiron

Dormtunder ?

C'est pas le mec qui vole un camion de poisson avec ses comparses et se retrouve coincé dans un embouteillage alors que le système frigorifique défaille ?
J'ai le souvenir d'un roman qui débute comme ça.

J'imagine que ceux qui ont aimé "le couperet" ne sont pas passé à côté de "un petit boulot", d'un autre (Ian Levison). C'est bien aussi. Ca donne des idées.

----------

